# Boys - get to it, it's good for you!!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

An ejaculation a day may keep prostate cancer at bay

SYDNEY (Reuters) - Frequent masturbation may be really good for you.

Research by Australia`s Cancer Council Victoria found that the more often men ejaculate between the ages of 20 and 50, the less likely they are to suffer the disease that kills more than half a million men each year.

The survey of 1,079 prostate cancer patients and 1,259 healthy men found that those who masturbated or had sex at least once a day in their 20s were a third less likely to develop the malady.

"For men in their 50s of course that`s often not achievable," Graham Giles, who led the research team, told Reuters on Thursday.

"(But) masturbation isn`t bad for you. I don`t believe in the blindness and hairy palms theory. Prohibitions against ejaculations are not based on science," he said.

The study, conducted between 1994 and 1998 but still being analysed, did not focus specifically on masturbation.

Nevertheless, it was the largest so far to ask participants not just about their sexual relations but also about masturbation, and to analyse the answers.

Giles said the findings correlate with previous research that showed Roman Catholic priests were 30 percent more likely to get prostate cancer, but they contradict other studies that suggested having a variety of partners or frequent sex could lift the risk.

One theory that could explain the new results is that semen may have a carcinogenic effect on the cells lining the prostatic ducts if not flushed regularly out of the pipes by ejaculations.

The research is due to be published in this weekend`s British Journal of Urology International.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL!

I heard this on the radio on the way into work this morning - and thought, 1) there'll be a post on here soon Â ;D and, 2) how did the newsreader avoid sniggering? [Edit: this should read s n i g g e r i n g] Must get a copy of The Sun - they'll have a field day!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't think my love they need any encouragement!

How's that Moro Blue dream machine!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'll get straight onto it then ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ejaculation by having some sort of sexual activity is actually a lot better than masturbation. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But surely you need to masturbate to ejaculate bit like speculate to accumulate and all that


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

That is as good a reason as any IMHO. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So you're saying that to be healthy we all have to be complete w4nkers?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thought 'some' on here already were ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

You can't beat a good tug ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sure you can....

Even a "reaasonable" BJ beats a "good" tug.....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Sure you can....
> 
> Even a "reaasonable" BJ beats a "good" tug.....


Agreed - even a bad BJ would be welcome at the moment


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rob

Sorry mate, there is no such thing. We decided this a while ago on the forum. There are NO negative adjectives for discussing blow jobs.....!!

Only good, excellent and mind blowing........... Lucky for me, my GF only delivers the latter.... Â ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Tim

Lucky you then. If I ever meet her, I must remember to congratulate her on her prowess. 

Rob


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> You can't beat a good tug Â Â ;D


Especially when you've got some foxy minx doing it for you ;D followed by a good noshing


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Only good, excellent and mind blowing........... Lucky for me, my GF only delivers the latter.... Â ;D


Your GF would be horrified if she knew that you dicussed her technique here on the forum. Maybe she posts on a forum somewhere and comments on your performance. Can you find out for me, would make interesting reading ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Your GF would be horrified if she knew that you dicussed her technique here on the forum. Maybe she posts on a forum somewhere and comments on your performance. Can you find out for me, would make interesting reading Â ;D


Think there's a thread on iVillage judging by what the Secretarys at work were giggling about today


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmmm


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Hmmmmm


Oh god - how to lose a new mate rapidly!

There was a thread on iVillage about BJ techniques, in no way connected with JampoTT's performance or his GF.

No such implication was implied or intended.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*chuckle*

Its OK, Rob... its the flame room. You can tell 'em all I'm crap if you like. Its not what you were saying on Saturday night though....

*pout*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Something we should know guys ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Were some of you males demonstrating BJ's on eachother then, or a jolly good tug? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Were some of you males demonstrating BJ's on eachother then, or a jolly good tug? Â ;D


OI...behave!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Dunno what Jampo got up to - we lost him about 10pm. 
I vaguely remember having a discussion with Thorney , and then Donna had put her hip out about 1:00. 
Jampos a big lad and Donnas slim .... maybe the two are connected ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You mean you didn't peek even?  Damn shame on you then ;D. I would have got my telescope out along with my magnifying glass if it was a couple of males ;D


----------

